
Top-secret UFO files could cause “grave damage” to national security if released - weare138
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/top-secret-ufo-files-could-cause-grave-damage-to-us-national-security-if-released-navy-says/
======
markus_zhang
This is going to be buried deep in the archive. Nothing is going to be
revealed to the public in the near future.

